# Did anyone else see this Documentary?



## Kenster102.5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Last night on TVO the local public broadcaster in Ontario, showed "Chubby Chaser" the Jeff Sterne documentary http://ww3.tvo.org/program/173209/chubby-chaser/

The video: http://ww3.tvo.org/video/180197/chubby-chaser

But yeah it was awesome it answered a lot of questions that I also had about myself, and brought up society the way it is.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Sep 27, 2012)

Kenster102.5 said:


> Last night on TVO the local public broadcaster in Ontario, showed "Chubby Chaser" the Jeff Sterne documentary http://ww3.tvo.org/program/173209/chubby-chaser/
> 
> The video: http://ww3.tvo.org/video/180197/chubby-chaser
> 
> But yeah it was awesome it answered a lot of questions that I also had about myself, and brought up society the way it is.



Saw it today after taping it last night. Not bad. 

There is another thread about "Chubby Chaser" in the Main Dimensions Board category

I notice that the video on your link will not load on my computer right now. I don't know if this is a temporary or permanent "glitch", or if I'm blocked because of my American IP address.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2012)

Can a mod please combine the now three and counting threads on this doc so we can all enjoy the commentary in one place? Thanks!


----------



## AndyF150 (Oct 2, 2012)

RabbitScorpion said:


> Saw it today after taping it last night. Not bad.
> 
> There is another thread about "Chubby Chaser" in the Main Dimensions Board category
> 
> I notice that the video on your link will not load on my computer right now. I don't know if this is a temporary or permanent "glitch", or if I'm blocked because of my American IP address.



I am having the same glitch with the video not loading.


----------

